# Please can you help me understand the running order?



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

My pup and I are entered in our first scentwork trial next month, and the premium states that "Trials will be run concurrently, by level when possible." Does this mean that they would have novice container, buried, interior and exterior running at the same time and we'd go from one run to the next? Since there's only one judge I am confused about the concurrent part.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Bumping up


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Idk how scent trials work, but when obedience trials are held concurrently, one will start with the highest level and go down in difficulty and the other will start with the lowest level and work its way up.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Me either- concurrent means @same time, or at least, in ob it means novice may be running w Utility but I don't do scent work so have no idea w one judge how that'd work... I'd suggest you email either the judge or the trial secretary and ask there then come tell us! addresses on premium.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

I had emailed the secretary a couple of weeks ago and heard back from her today. Here is her reply:

"I was waiting on our meeting last night to confirm the details for the trial. We have a separate provisional judge for novice and advanced so she will start with Novice first thing in the morning then move to advanced. The other judge will begin with the detective class and then move to Excellent followed by Masters."

I can't say i'm still not a bit confused, but I think they will do each element per level then advance. The part that complicates it are the different elements; in a regular obedience or rally trial there is one run per dog per level. In scent work you can enter one or multiple elements (container, interior, exterior, buried, handler discrimination and detective), depending on whether you are seeking to title in just one element at a time or the combined title. I apologize if i'm telling you something you already know. 

So if Vail had three qualifying runs in say container, she would be SCN (scent work container novice).
If she had three qualifying runs in all four of the novice elements (container, interior, exterior, and buried) she would be SWN (scent work novice).


----------

